

Steve Jobs Email: Safari To Have Full HTML5 Support "Soon" - bjonathan
http://www.macstories.net/news/steve-jobs-safari-html5/

======
CoryMathews
Sometimes I wonder if Jobs writes such short replies because its such a PIA to
type on the iPad.

~~~
blehn
I also wonder if he set his signature on his MacBook and iPhone to "sent from
my iPad" -- just so it looks like he's using his iPad all the time.

~~~
silvestrov
He would have to run a hacked version of Mail.app as the last screen shot
shows the "X-Mailer: iPad Mail (7B367)" header.

I doubt he would spend time on that sort of tricks. I think is much more
likely that SJ eats his own dogfood, and that he would never have released the
iPad if he considered it unusable.

------
thamer
What does that even mean? HTML5 is still at the draft stage, isn't it?

Mozilla said they wouldn't add WebSockets until the API supports binary
messages; does having “full support” mean “full support of the current draft”,
which changes every few days?

------
cmelbye
Did anyone doubt that Safari would have full HTML5 support?

~~~
ugh
While Safari is improving fast Chrome is at the moment definitely improving
faster.

~~~
tvon
Do you realize they both use WebKit (the rendering engine)?

... even so, what does your comment have to do with the comment above it?

~~~
ugh
I wanted to suggest that the restless progress of Chrome might lead some
people to believe that Apple neglects Safari.

~~~
tvon
Aha, that's understandable.

------
statictype
Why would anyone mail Jobs about this instead of someone on the Safari
development team?

~~~
emmett
Because Jobs is free to respond, whereas someone on the Safari development
team would face serious consequences for doing so.

~~~
tvon
Well, you wouldn't mail the Safari team, you'd just follow WebKit development
(which has a lot of contributors from a lot of different companies):
<http://webkit.org/>

